# Recommend a child-lock app?



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got a Kindle Fire today. Or rather, my 3-year-old did, because she absconded with it within minutes.

She has a delightful ability to one-click books and apps and movies, and that's all well and good when it's free instant video, but I fear she'll start venturing into the paid section soon.

Does anyone know of an app that will block that ability? Or how to turn off one-click maybe?


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmmmm. I havent tried an app like that or a setting for this. All I know is if you already linked your card then it will be easy for anyone to purchase books. Unless it requires password.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you looked in settings?  There's a section for parental controls.  I don't have it set because I have no need but you might poke around there.

There's also a Free App called Kindle Free time -- that I think you should have automatically.  It lets you set separate logins for you and your kids so that they can only do certain things while they have it.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

We use kindle free time.  It is a great app to keep the kids where they can't buy or change any settings.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look into Kindle Free Time.


----------



## mommasboys (May 14, 2012)

I use zoodles, it lets you pick what apps you want them to have access to and it also provides age appropriate ages they can play.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amanda Brice said:


> Thanks! I'll look into Kindle Free Time.


I _think_ it's already on the device. . . . . but it may not come on the basic Fire -- only the HD models.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Free time is on the basic fire if it is the new (Nov 2012) one.  If it is a 2011 model you can not get it.  We upgraded out 2011 fire with the 2012 just to get free time.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

On your Kindle fire go to settings and I think parental controls are under security.
Oh and there are many free children's books at amazon.  Some are for the under 5 set.
Or you can turn off wifi while the 3 year old is playing with it.
No internet=no shopping.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

I was just looking for answers on this same thing. I don't want my kids buying a bunch of media or in-game features.


----------

